# How nice...



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kevin Powell has posted this marvellous message

Quote...

Ok, my 2p's worth.

As much as i agree with your sentiments John, you do yourself no favours in discouraging this sort of behaviour and you have brought this on mainly yourself.

I have just done a quick brief search of current topics, and i counted 25 out of 40 random topics i picked(from all the forums), where after page 1 or 2 of the topic, it turns into a free for all inuendo/chat/joke/bollocks for at least 3 pages, by yourself and Vlastan with the odd interuption from a few other forum members

When Vlastan joined he posted some offensive material for which he was told to refrain, however recently it has gradually got worse again by the constant posting of utter shite by mainly yourself.

As a moderator i have given up trying to moderate posts which yourself and Vlastan contribute to, because i dont have enough time in my day and an offensive post could be in page 7 of 9, meaning i have to read 7 pages of bollocks before i reach the post, which quite frankly, i cant be bothered to do.

I am guilty of posting crap, but i know im posting crap which is 'fairly' humerous and i dont fill pages and pages of it EVERY day.

Loads of other points i could make, but ill leave it there for now as just a bit of food for thought.

Unquote

Thanks Kevin

Dont worry flower, you keep on , you are doing a swell job ! ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

and the point of this thread is what John? [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

More utter shite !


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> As a moderator i have given up trying to moderate posts which yourself and Vlastan contribute to, because i dont have enough time in my day and an offensive post could be in page 7 of 9, meaning i have to read 7 pages of bollocks before i reach the post, which quite frankly, i cant be bothered to do.


Not very good mod - is he? I would give up son....!! And I am sure he has posted bollox as first responses to a few topics too......we are all guilty of this fact - it all comes down to the level of shite...

I think that as long as the initial point of the topic has been answered any bollox on page 7 does not matter - as that the topic will quickly fall down the board.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL....John is going after me...then Vek goes after John, but now John goes after Vek!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Utter Shite !


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

No its all bollox


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

7 pages of Bollox too ! Shite my arse !


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

ROFL

Nice to see that you have all got a sense of humour


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Who said that ? Where did she come from ?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Excellent thread ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Always happens Paul ,when you go away !


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Shit, i'd best get back quick before it happens to me ;D


----------

